# Can a UTI cause a Miscarriage?



## Guppy051708

Does anyone know if UTIs (urinary tract infections) can cause a miscarriage? I have been told by some that they don't, but i have also read online many cases of woman going through a miscarriage and getting a + UTI test the same day. Coincidental or maybe that could be a cause (even though UTIs are common in pregnancy)?

The ER doctor called me (finally, a week after they tested me for a UTI during my miscarriage last Saturday). They said I had to go on Macrobid for a UTI. i was very surprised by this! in the past 9 months I have had 3 diagnosed UTIs by doctors and had been prescribed meds. Though I am almost 100% sure that I have had a UTI nearly EVERY month for the past 10 months. (I had them frequently as a child, and I know very well what to look for and what they feel like). The last doc (before this ER doc) put me on Macrobid and its supposed to be the best stuff. But i read that Macrobid can actually CAUSE more UTIs if taken more than 1-2 to treat a UTI. Anyways, i didnt have any of the usual symptoms. I am just having trouble accepting the fact that this could have caused this. The thing that gets me is that i even told the nurse who did my history that I have a large history of UTIs and yet they never once tested me before the miscarriage...ugh!

Sorry for the rant, what do you think? Could it be a cause or not? :shrug: I do NOT want this to happen again.


----------



## tasha41

Hmm I'm not sure if it could cause a MC, but I do know that kidney infections can present a risk to your pregnancy, and if further along can sometimes lead to preterm labour.. a kidney infection is basically a bad UTI from what my doctor explained to me when I had one.. when you google "UTI miscarriage" it says there are over 500,000 results..


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

i was told that uti's can cause contractions, which in turn can threaten pregnancy...


----------



## Guppy051708

Mum2bewaiting said:


> i was told that uti's can cause contractions, which in turn can threaten pregnancy...

i have heard that too. Most of the "research" online says that a UTI wont cause a miscarriage but it can "break" the membranes causing a woman to go into preterm labor. But, on the flip side, I have read soooo much about other woman miscarrying and then having a +UTI.
...guess i'll never know for sure!

But, I am going to get test often for a UTI when I do start trying again for my sweet :baby:. And I am going to make sure i get rid of this one completely. It seems to me that it has just been sticking around. I have also invested in some home UTI tests. Took one today (just out of curiosity to see if it actually works or not). It came up + for Leukocytes (white blood cells) and - for nitrite. I have every intention on taking these home UTI tests frequently while I am preggo, so that i can help stop this problem. Anyways, Im taking Macrobid for the next week as directed and I have started an herbal supplement called "AZO Cranberry" which is natural and has cranberry but also has the natural glucose needed to "coat" the bladder so that bacteria can't stick as easily and cause an infection...the DH is taking it too, just in case bc many men are carriers of the bacteria but don't actually get UTIs.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^ u can head round n circles can't u... if I had been listened too and scanned earlier then they may have been able to do the histology, but in fairness probably wouldn't have told us anything anyway... but still we continue with the what if's...


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah...its hard not to. The DH has been such a doll helping me to get positive for the next little bean. but i still wonder, "what if?"


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

same here, one of DH's first comments during the mc was 'I guess I'm back on the zinc' then lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha.:laugh2:

Well, i guess i should tell the DH to start eating healthy agai!. :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had UTI, that went to my kidneys. No-one would treat me for it, i had it for 16wks, until they finally gave in and gave me 7 day course of antibiotics. I went on to have a healthy baby


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry that they treated you so crappy *MommytoAmberX*! Congrats on your :baby:


----------

